# Goat Cheese Idea (Pix)



## Rebbetzin (Oct 23, 2011)

This week when I made cheese, I tried using some herb combinations a friend of mine gave me as a thank you gift for watching her cats while they were out of town.

This one has a Lemon Rosemary herb combination, with pretty red pepper corns.







Here it is all set up with crackers for "Nosh"





I made three different types. This one, then one that is a dill dip combination, and one that is a Garlic Herb combination.

I line a small loaf pan with Saran Wrap, sprayed it with Pam, then liberally dusted the Saran Wrap with the Herb powders added cheese about 1/2 full then added a layer of Herbs and then more cheese. Wrapped it up and let it harden in the fridge overnight. It was a big hit!


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks very pretty and yummy


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks really good. I can't wait to start making my own cheese.


----------

